# Psychedelic Trance



## Zorro101 (Apr 23, 2010)

Any one into the Trance or Goa scene??? name a few of your favorite DJ's/songs

1200 micrograms - LSD, Total Eclipse - Tales of the Shaman... a few of my top


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Infected Mushroom (more of the older stuff then the new) I own the "Converting Vegitarians" Album which was kinda the album they made while starting to do both Psi-trance and just Psychedelic Elecrtronica


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 23, 2010)

GMS, Frozen Ghost, Hallucinogen

Man, I love psytrance. :3


----------



## Jelly (Apr 23, 2010)

*Shpongle.*


----------



## innex (May 8, 2010)

I love the psy :3. Although i don't have any particular favorite artists I love the style. At the moment I'm listening to a lot of psy influenced freeform hardcore from atrists like epehexis and lost soul.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 8, 2010)

My brother is a sick Psy DJ. Personally, I'm more into euphoric/uplifting stuff, but he can spin records like a mother and he sounds awesome doing it.

I had a gig once where he brought me along on guitar to just add little indian riffs to his songs and solos and stuff. May have been the sickest gig ever. He's a great improviser so it ended up like a mixture of the flaming lips, merzbow and Goldie.


----------



## Sekira (May 17, 2010)

Infected Mushroom, Vibrasphere, Talamasca


----------



## BlackGnosis (May 18, 2010)

I just go to philosomatika when I want to listen to GOA and any psych musics...


----------



## SwaggleTooth (May 21, 2010)

Goa/Psytrance: 
Mindsphere 
E-Mantra 
Radical Distortion
Artha 
The Muses Rapt (first album only, really) 
Koxbox
Goasia
Prana 
Uminum
Hooga Booga (yay for forest psy!)
Many others

Psychill/Psydub:
Androcell 
Bluetech
Dymons
Solar Fields
Asura 
HUVA Network 
Sundial Aeon 
many others. 

For many legitimately free psy downloads, http://www.ektoplazm.com/ is a great place to go. 

Never really got into IM or 1200 Micrograms. Shpongle's great though.


----------

